
Show HN: Get a recruitment page for any website, find the best candidates - rukshn
https://rukshn.github.io/hiring/
======
rukshn
Hi, I just want to test this idea before I start working on this.

What you will get - A beautiful page to replace your hiring page on your
website. Candidates can easily submit their resumes through the page.

You will get a dashboard where you can analyze all the responses and pick the
best candidate that suits your job.

Like I said earlier I just want to make sure whether there is any market for
such an idea? If at least 10 companies/people are interested in this, I will
start working on this.

